# Montana Whitetail Buck floats Yellowstone



## rockroller (Dec 7, 2008)

Article in Billings Gazzette on Jan 8

http://www.billingsgazette.net/articles ... cesurf.txt


----------



## Red-Grouse (Sep 22, 2007)

:?:


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Pretty smart deer. Why swim when you can surf?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Isn't that how Rudolph left the Island of Misfit Toys?


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

That's it...we figured it out...he must have watched Rudolph and stole the idea from the famous reindeer.


----------

